# 6 weeks to 40, aiming to get from 75.5kg to 70kg. Clen, Yohimbine and T3 stack



## famasfilms (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm 39 and 5'11. Got to my best ever condition in June because I had a holiday in Ibiza to prep for.


















After Ibiza I spent 6 weeks in Warsaw, and whilst I've tried to keep up with the diet, a few heavy weekends have seen me put on a few kg of fat and a few kg of water weight.

My aim is to use the next 6 weeks to cut as much as possible, hence getting the clen, yohimbine and t3. This is most "un-natty" I've gone, previously most I've done was 2 months on Ostarine at the end of 2019.

Training history wise -being stuck in "perma-cut" mode is best way to describe it. I've done a few bulk cycles but a lot of the time I undo my cuts by letting my diet discipline go.

At the end of this six weeks I will aim to reverse diet and start adding size. I am aware that I could easily start increasing calories now, but I want to get as lean as possible first. Pushing to 70kg probably isn't necessary (nor is the clen etc) but since getting to 70, 72-73kg feels fat.

I've been using 20mcg of the clen solution so far, and haven't really felt any effects. Tomorrow I will increase to 40mcg. Although, I got out of the shower this morning, started brushing my teeth and my Fitbit notified me that at 117bpm I was in "fat burning zone" - that's never happened in 5 years of owning a Fitbit, but it went down after that.

Diet/Training is:

Mon: Rest - 250p, 70c, 40 fat
Tue: Push 1 250p, 70c, 40 fat
Wed: Pull 1: 250p, 70c, 40 fat
Thu: Rest: 250p, 70c, 40 fat
Fri: Push 2: 190p, 200c, 40 fat
Sat: Pull 2: 190p, 200c, 40 fat
Sun: Legs: 190p, 150c, 40 fat

It's kind of a blend of a PSMF with Lyle Macdonald's UD 2.0, eg refeeding at the weekend.

I am also aiming for 12-15k steps a day, but can potentially push to 18-20k depending on energy.

Since coming back from Warsaw in August I have had very bad and inconsistent sleep, I can't stay asleep for very long. Prescription drugs didn't help - the consequence is I've had to take some caffeine via 200mg pills or energy drinks in order to make it to the gym.

I did think I'd be able to stop the caffeine on clen, but perhaps I have a high tolerance. Pre clen I could easily do 600mg of caffeine a morning


----------



## famasfilms (Oct 23, 2014)

Still wasn't really feeling anything, so increased dosage to 1ml = 40mcg clen, 10mg yohimbine, 25mcg T3. Also went from just squeezing the drops into my mouth, to buying a 1ml syringe and mixing with a tbsp of water.

Yesterday I felt like taking a bit more in the afternoon so took around 0.2ml. I'm still not sleeping, so have been napping for 1-2 hours in the afternoon. When I went to bed for the nap, I did feel a bit "strange" - can't really describe it any better than that? Shaky = no, anxious = no....maybe a little bit "wired", also felt a bit cold despite it being really warm, but that's about it.

Weight is down this AM to 73.8kg, this is after 7 days of a strict deficit and day 4 on the clen. So too early to say it's thanks to the clen.

RE Sleep:

I've had issues with frequent nighttime urination for many years, to the extent 8-9 years ago they put a camera inside my bladder. It has settled down since then to once a night. Sunday night I was literally getting up every hour on the dot to pee significant amounts. Last night as well, I got up a few times. Not sure if that is a side effect


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

famasfilms said:


> Still wasn't really feeling anything, so increased dosage to 1ml = 40mcg clen, 10mg yohimbine, 25mcg T3. Also went from just squeezing the drops into my mouth, to buying a 1ml syringe and mixing with a tbsp of water.
> 
> Yesterday I felt like taking a bit more in the afternoon so took around 0.2ml. I'm still not sleeping, so have been napping for 1-2 hours in the afternoon. When I went to bed for the nap, I did feel a bit "strange" - can't really describe it any better than that? Shaky = no, anxious = no....maybe a little bit "wired", also felt a bit cold despite it being really warm, but that's about it.
> 
> ...


The peeing is due to dumping water weight due to your low cal/low carb diet and diaretic effects of clen.

This sounds like my idea of hell. Good luck to ya 😂✌


----------



## famasfilms (Oct 23, 2014)

Day 4, Apart from the constant peeing (was literally every 60 minutes at night!), not really feeling any sides yet. Have increased dosage to 60mcg clen, 37.5 t3 and 15 yo.

Am down to 73.5kg.

My bio-imp scale is telling me I have the same level of water weight as when I go ultra low carb, and so far my carb intake has ranged from 100-250g...so normally at this level of carbs I would be carrying more water.

Energy is up. Resting Heart Rate hasn't changed. Too early to judge impact on weight/fat loss as I was dieting pretty hard leading up to starting the stack at the weekend. But so far everything is moving in the right direction.

Might up to 80, 50, 20 in a day or two


----------



## famasfilms (Oct 23, 2014)

Kept dose to 60, 37.5, 15 and went to gym for cardio on the treadmill. Normally my cardio is LISS walk around the block for 30-60 minutes as I find the treadmill boring. Decided to push up the intensity because my walks were not pushing me very hard (although that's the point of LISS), so did max incline and 5.0 speed

Never usually take headphones to the gym but need to in order to tolerate the cardio. Was listening to Alive 2007 by Daft Punk and definitely felt some mild euphoria. Energy levels were good the whole way for the entire 60 minutes.


----------



## famasfilms (Oct 23, 2014)

upped dose to 80mcg clen, 50mcg T3, 20mcg yohimbine - still not feeling any stimulatory effects and also dosing 200mg caffeine at the same time. Pretty sure it's not "bunk" as the constant urination is definitely noticeable.

Weight is down from 75.5kg to 73.5kg after 1 week on the stack, but was dieting already for 5 days prior to starting and some of course will be water weight. 

Waist is down 1cm as well and starting to see some difference in pics.


----------



## famasfilms (Oct 23, 2014)

Down again to 72.8kg, not holding any water weight at all according to my scales..

Will keep the dose at 80mcg clen, 50 t3 and 20 yohimbine. Don't see any point in chasing side effects, not whilst my weight is steadily coming down on an almost daily basis


----------



## famasfilms (Oct 23, 2014)

Also, because my water weight (according to scales) is so low despite eating 150 avg carbs, I'm wondering if a refeed would help?

Priority is fat loss as I'm going away in just over three weeks, so I'd like to maintain a deficit. But then again I am losing weight consistently at the moment so one day at maintenance won't hurt


----------



## famasfilms (Oct 23, 2014)

Weight is 73.1kg after twelve days. Average weight went 75.5kg -> 73.9 -> 73.1kg

According to my scales, my body fat is coming down and despite eating 150-200g carbs I'm still carrying similar levels of water weight as when I go low carb.

Still not feeling any "stimulatory" effects even after increasing dose to 80, 50, 30. RHR has stayed constant at 58-59 and I'm actually sleeping better than I was a few weeks ago.

I was watching food videos on youtube, which resulted in me baking some bread. Ended up eating 5 buns straight out the oven, but that's the only day I've probably eaten above a deficit. 

I took 3ml earlier, so 120 , 75, 40 but don't think I will remain on this dose


----------



## famasfilms (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm convinced this stuff is underdosed. I've taken 3ml = 120mcg, 30 yohimbine, 75mcg t3 and am feeling very little.

Yesterday I took the third dose in the afternoon and it did significantly supress my appetite. My RHR day before starting the stack was 61, it came down to 58 and stayed there for almost two weeks and has gone back up to 61.

I ordered all of the ingredients in separate pill form just to compare, because I don't know how people say they go fully Parkinsons off 20-40, and I'm here on 3 x that and barely feeling anything.


----------



## famasfilms (Oct 23, 2014)

Average Weight has gone 75.5kg -> 73.9kg -> 73kg

I feel like I'm still closer to the pics on the right, rather than that dry, vascular look on left.














But looking at my unassisted cut before Ibiza, I got down to a 72.1kg average so not that far to go. That week went as low as 70.1kg so I must have been very depleted on that day.

Anyway, I ordered some pill clen and pill t3 on Saturday and it's already got here on Monday morning - great service


----------



## famasfilms (Oct 23, 2014)

72kg this morning. Am trying to keep a tighter diet because I was averaging 1900-2100 calories a week.

Was looking back on my pre Ibiza cut Fitbit logs and I was pushing 20k steps a day and burning 3500 calories a day vs 14-15k and 3100-3200 calories. I do remember though that the pre Ibiza cut really took me past my capacity -I was falling asleep every Sunday afternoon and couldn't train some days. But it definitely got great results considering I was only taking legal Shredabull 2.0 (although I think the UK label hides the yohimbine in it)

Anyway, I'm taking 60mcg t3 and 80mcg clen. I also took a 50mg Nytol last night. Although I woke up at 7am, weighed, took my dose, took temp, took waist measurements, took a photo which is my pre gym ritual - I couldn't get out of bed and just lay there for an hour. HR was/is definitely elevated and I could definitely feel it, so hopefully this Rohm lab stuff isn't bunk/underdosed.

I'm going to the gym now and will pick up my Yohimbine from the delivery office

Only thing I find strange is my body temperature is coming in at 35.5 - 35.9 degrees, which seems very low? Although I assume this is a result of being sub 10% body fat?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Alot of drugs to lose a small amount of weight/fat on a small frame


----------



## famasfilms (Oct 23, 2014)

mrwright said:


> Alot of drugs to lose a small amount of weight/fat on a small frame


Like I said, I did it naturally/unassisted earlier this year....since then I put some weight back on and also had 2-3 weeks of plateauing. The motivation is to be in my best possible condition by my 40th birthday in November. Deadline got moved up a bit because I'm going away.

I looked at the numbers for the previous cut vs this one, I'm eating about the same but doing less steps on average. So far I've lost 1kg a week on average vs 0.75kg a week on average, despite being marginally less active. Not a true comparison because I'm only 3 weeks in, but it's interesting that the stack seems to be worth an extra 25% weight loss


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

I honestly wouldn't try too hard with the drugs myself.

You'll only achieve the dry, hardened up look for a few days at most. Then when you go away, and the fluid increases, sodium increases etc.. the water weight will jump back up.

I would say that you look in good enough condition as is for a 40 year old imo, especially if it's just for a holiday away.


----------



## famasfilms (Oct 23, 2014)

Tonysco said:


> I honestly wouldn't try too hard with the drugs myself.
> 
> You'll only achieve the dry, hardened up look for a few days at most. Then when you go away, and the fluid increases, sodium increases etc.. the water weight will jump back up.


Yeah exactly. 

The issue is, I'm going away for a month and the reason I go to Warsaw is because I go to fetish parties over there. And being topless and ripped gets me way more attention over there than I get over here.

Like you said, after a few weekends of drinking and relaxing the diet to have "just one cake" that then becomes consecutive days of cake - I can easily jump up a few kg, despite training regularly when I'm over there. Then I'm noticeably softer.

At least if I push as hard as possible now, I have more of a buffer when I'm over there


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Your s


famasfilms said:


> Yeah exactly.
> 
> The issue is, I'm going away for a month and the reason I go to Warsaw is because I go to fetish parties over there. And being topless and ripped gets me way more attention over there than I get over here.
> 
> ...


Your shredded anyway I doubt a arbitrary number of 70kg will get you any more pussy than being a few kg heavier


----------



## famasfilms (Oct 23, 2014)

Well I hit my goal weight of 70kg the day before I go away to Warsaw for a month.

I compared all the data from this diet to the one before my trip to Ibiza in June. That cut I was only using Yohimbine, and that was via a proprietary blend in "Shredabull 2.0" by Project AD. (I can't even be sure it had Yohimbine as the UK bottle is meant to have had it taken out, but apparently they just changed the label ingredients for UK market)


before/afters


http://imgur.com/Zvt6E1g

 (note I started cutting a few days earlier than May 17th at 75.8kg)

*CUT 1* (no clen, t3, only yohimbine proprietary blend via Shredabull 2.0 from Project AD)

Started cutting Mid May from 75.8kg until going away Mid June:

Week 1: 75.5kg

Week 2: 73.9kg

Week 3: 73kg

Week 4: 72.1kg

Week 5: 71.2kg

Average Weight Loss 0.725kg a week

Average Calories Intake: 2088 a day

Average Calorie Burn: 3422

Average Steps: 16446 a day

Exercise was PPL 5x a week, 15-20k steps a day. I was also doing 10mins HIIT on treadmill.

A couple of days I was completely exhausted so dropped the HIIT and lowered my steps, this brought the average down considerably.



*CUT 2* - Clen+t3+yohimbine

Week 1: 75.5kg

Week 2: 73.9kg

Week 3: 73kg

Week 4: 72.1kg

Week 5: 71.2kg

Average Weight Loss: 1.075kg

Average Calories intake: 2058

Average Calorie burn: 3264

Average Steps: 15885

Started on 14 September, and on 18th September I started using clenbuterol, t3 and yohimbine via an oral solution containing 40mcg clen, 25mcg t3 and 10mg yohimbine per 1ml.

Almost straight away I dropped a ton of water weight and started peeing frequently - I was waking up every 60minutes exactly to pee for the first couple of nights.

However, I wasn't feeling any of the reported sides - no shakiness, jitters, sweats. The only thing I felt was anxiety whether I was taking the solution correctly and whether it was working.

So I started increasing the dosage to 80, 50, 20 and got as high as 120, 75, 30 and still didn't feel anything. So I ordered all ingredients as separate pills. Got the Clen and T3 from the same brand of "underground lab" and have kept it at 120mcg, 60mcg and 30mg. Also been taking 200mg of caffeine in the morning with everything and another 150mg via energy drinks around lunchtime. So I must have high stim tolerance

I took 90mcg t3 one day and definitely felt higher than normal HR and also had extreme/instant diarrhoea - which I assume is a result of too high a t3 dose

Still haven't felt any shakes, sweats or any stim effects, however, RHR is up considerably

Exercise wise, still doing same PPL program and aiming for 12-15k steps a day. I also didn't do any HIIT but if my legs have the energy I will do max incline treadmill at walking pace mixed, but mostly it is outdoor LISS or treadmill walking

CONCLUSION:

As a side by side comparison - I was eating roughly the same as the previous cut. Fitbit says this time I'm burning less calories whilst doing slightly less steps and no HIIT - but I've lost 25% more weight

The weight loss may be ever so slightly inflated by the fact I can't hold onto any water weight.

My Withings body cardio scales are pretty good at reporting my water weight. Their water weight measurement correlates with periods of high carb/low carb. Looking at the water weight measurements, this time I've had a water weight range of 43-44kg and last time the range was wider of 43-44.5kg although that might have been because of more refeeds.



EFFECTS:

My RHR has gone from 59 to 78 bpm.

My Heart Rate Variability (lower is better) has steadily declined, coinciding with the time when I started taking pills instead of the solution.

I feel flat and think I look flat. Photos don't really tell the story. I also think I looked better at the same weight in June (fuller, more vascular, drier) than in end photo (although I look drier today, just can't be arsed to redo the comparison photo)

Sleep wasn't an issue - apart from waking up frequently to pee. Some nights it was every hour exactly 4-5 times, some nights it was 2-3 x

Didn't feel any sweats or shakes. Started taking body temp a few weeks ago and my temp is typically 35.c, maybe this is because of low body fat?

Didn't feel any cramps, was supplementing with taurine from the start. Only recently mid set did I feel a bit of tightness in my cheeks.

Did I lose muscle? As mentioned, during this cut I felt as if I didn't look as lean as earlier at the same weights. However, any muscle loss might have ocurred over the Summer rather than in the last 4 weeks. If there was any muscle loss it was minimal and it was only these last few days when I lost strength, I'd actually been increasing it on some/most lifts over the course of the 4 weeks.

The TLDR

Is clen+t3+yohimbine allowed me to lose 25% more weight than unassisted.


----------



## famasfilms (Oct 23, 2014)

Had my shoot with Matt Marsh!


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Looking good!


----------

